# where to fish for bass, putting in at new richmond



## basskiller2 (May 5, 2005)

i have never fished the downside of mehdahl dam. i will be putting in at new richmond. can anyone give me an idea where to fish for bass? should i go all the way to the dam? or go toward cincy?

thanks.


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

There are good spots both ways. The bank across the river KY side is a good rock bank. The bank just below the marina is a good bank. There are several areas where you'll find structure and fast running water that will produce smallies. Sunken barges are in a couple locations, they produce also. You just have to start one way or the other and look for structure, cover, fast water, points etc. that fit your fishing technique. I have fished tournaments above the dam and locked thru and caught a limit below the dam. They are usually spots but they are a limit and a start. Down by Coney there are several spots. You have the LMR downstream, the Licking River on the KY side. I have caught fish off the big cement breakers before you get into Cincinnati. As I said look and you will find. Good luck and have a good time.....  :B


----------



## basskiller2 (May 5, 2005)

fished today out of new richmond. i could not locate rock piles. are you talking about rock piles under the water i cannot see or the rock piles on the river that are not in the water? or are you talking the rock banks?


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

I fished a tourney on the 24th out of Eagle Creek in the pool above Medahl. The water there was higher than what I am used to seeing on the river this time of year. It appears they were holding back water because of rain downstream. This made it difficult to locate structure that I hadn't fished lately so made for a tough day. 

AS far as the New Richmond pool, I figure it is probably higher than normal also making it difficult to locate structure. AS far as rocks I was talking about the walls on both sides of the river south of the marina they both hold fish. One of the things that you could do is this fall go out on the river and just work one side then the other and just locate structure. There is plenty there but you can't be on plane looking for it. There are plenty of places where grass is just under the water along the bank and where rock eddies stick out into the river that make for good smallie locations. You have to approach these though from downstream and make long casts and work your way into these areas or you will spook the fish. Topwater in the fall on this pool can be phenomenal smallie fishing. These areas are located all the way from the dam down to Coney and once you discover them you will be able to produce a lot of fish from this pool.

Once again, Good Luck in your adventures and sorry I didn't reply sooner but I had surgery on the 29th and haven't been on much....


----------



## casjr (Jun 4, 2007)

Anybody know what is working right now and where some hot spots are on the Licking for bass?


----------



## xpressman (Mar 12, 2007)

Fished the licking sunday afternoon temps HOt Hot . Caught some spots close to wood in shade. Look for wood close to channel. Caught all fish on t-rigged baby brush hog and one on crawdad jig.Caught all of the fish above 275 bridge

Let Em Live


----------

